# WorldMark Granby - Rocky Mountain Preserve



## dcnbuchholz (Sep 26, 2012)

It is opening in January, 2013.  Has anyone heard what the point values will be for each level of accommodations?  Break-down of how many studios/1 2 3 bd/presidential units there will be?  Indoor pool and outdoor pool?  Will there be red/white/blue seasons?


----------



## rhonda (Sep 26, 2012)

Welcome to TUG!

So far, all we know is: "44 units available, WorldMark Granby — Rocky Mountain Preserve offers everything from studios to 3-bedroom Presidential suites!"

Link: https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/construction/


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 26, 2012)

I don't have any details yet, but here are weekly Red Season credit values for the 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom Deluxe units.


1 Br Deluxe: 12,000
2 Br Deluxe: 14,000


----------



## rhonda (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks, Fred!


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Sep 26, 2012)

When will they be available to Wyndham owners - if they do?

TS


----------



## stang99_tls (Sep 27, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> I don't have any details yet, but here are weekly Red Season credit values for the 1 bedroom and 2 bedroom Deluxe units.
> 
> 
> 1 Br Deluxe: 12,000
> 2 Br Deluxe: 14,000



Red/White

Studio - 10,000/8,000 credits

1 Bed Deluxe - 12,000/10,000 credits

2 Bed Deluxe - 14,000/12,000 credits

3 Bed Pres. - 30,000/28,000 credits


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 28, 2012)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> When will they be available to Wyndham owners - if they do?
> 
> TS



This resort was built from the ground up as a WorldMark resort.  Construction was started in 2008, halted in 2009 due to the economy, and restarted this year.  As far as I know there are no plans to make this resort available to Wyndham owners other than through an exchange. It is possible that in the future a few units could become available for direct booking via the reciprocal exchange agreement between WorldMark and Wyndham. The list of resorts under that agreement (The Exchange Network, or TEN) seems to change every year.

You can find an updated list of the unit counts and credit values here.


----------

